# Potty Training Help



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

An 8 week old puppy goes to the bathroom at least every 15-30 minutes. My boy had to go as soon as he woke up, 15 minutes after he ate, right after he drank, after he played, and then every 15 (or 30 - can't remember) minutes otherwise. We went in and out a lot but it worked out because he was potty trained fairly quickly. At night, he woke up to pee every 2 hours for the first 2 weeks (12am, 2am, 4am, and 6am), after that he didn't have to go out at night. For what it's worth, we brought Kaiz home over the summer when my brother and I were out of school, so we could handle taking him out so often (I was almost 15, my brother was 12). I think most people who don't work from home either take 2 weeks off to get the pup acclimated and then hire someone to come in a couple times a day.

Take your puppy out on a schedule. It's a pain in the ass to take them out so frequently, but it cuts down a lot on the amount of accident and I think potty trains them faster. Kaizer was reliably asking to go out by 4 months, although it was still often. Kaizer is probably just be the outlier though, I've heard that dogs really aren't reliably potty trained til 6 months. At night I waited until he woke up to take him out, and then we made it strictly business - no interaction whatsoever. 

A lot of people use bells to teach their dogs to ask to go out, but I found that I didn't need them. Kaizer would stand at the door and bark at us and then start scratching the door until we finally got the message. But if you're struggling to potty train or don't feel like your dog is giving you an obvious signal, then the bells work out really well.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

I agree totally with aesthetic. We have a four month old pup. He can go 7-8 hours at night and 3 hours during the day.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

NothingbutGold said:


> I agree totally with aesthetic. We have a four month old pup. He can go 7-8 hours at night and 3 hours during the day.


I agree also. That is pretty much how you house train a 8 week old puppy. Chloe was reliable and asked to go out at around 4 months. That's when we could ease up taking her out as often because she would ask to go out.


----------



## 173217 (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks so much! Also, how many accidents in the house is to be expected and what cleaning products did you use? Just wanted to say Kaizer, Jake, and Chloe are all beautiful goldens.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe had a had a few accidents the first few days we brought her home. You are getting into a routine and learning there cues. After that it was rare for a accident. We are home all day so we're diligent about going outside every thirty minutes, after playing, eating and napping. She was never left unsupervised on carpet. If we couldn't give her 100% she was behind the baby gate in the kitchen. Natures miracle is good to clean up. If they are in a crate usually they can go a couple of hours if it isn't to big. If you work and no one will be home most of the day be prepared to have someone come and take the puppy out and play a couple of times during the day. And remember that puppy will need exercised and playedwith after you get home from a long day at work. If you work outside of home for 8 hours. It's a big commitment.
View Conversation Edit Report


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Forgot to answer the sleeping through the night. You will probably have to get up a couple times a night the first week or so. Maybe two. We didn't use a crate. We baby gated a small area at night in the kitchen. At night and night only we put a puppy pad in her area. That is the only time we used them. We were lucky because Chloe slept until 4 am the first night we had her. That was probably because we put a puppy pad in her area at night. I so not recommend doing this if this is your first puppy. I think you should crate train and put it in the same room as you sleep.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't know if there's a number to expect honestly. I don't remember Kaizer having many, but who knows how good my memory is lol. I know that we took him out on a strict schedule, he never got any of those parasites that are common in young puppies, and that his breeder already started training the puppies to use a separate area to do their business. As far as I remember, he was an easy puppy to house break. If he did have an accident inside, we used Nature's Miracle to clean up. If NM doesn't work for your pup, a member on the forum recommends using a mixture of vinegar and water. I believe it's equal parts of both, but hopefully she chimes in and lets you know.


----------

